# repsol card



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

i am trying to fill out a card for a repsol points card but there are some boxes well 10 that start with nif with an astrict so what is the nif bit thanks


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

pray, what has that got to do with Singapore ??


----------

